# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  Introduction to JavaFX Script

## zehs_sha

http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2...fx-script.html
لذت ببرید !!!
*Learning JavaFX Script, Part 2: Remote Communication Using RMI

**http://java.sun.com/developer/techni...ng/javafxpart2*
*/*

----------


## zehs_sha

اینم چیز خوبی

----------


## zehs_sha

*Getting Started with the JavaFX Script Language*

https://openjfx.dev.java.net/Getting_Started_With_JavaFX.html

اگر لینک باز نشد این لینک رو توی گوگل وارد کنید و سپس بر روی کش لینک کلیک کنید تا صفحه کش شده اش باز شود

----------


## zehs_sha

اینم برای GUI کارها

----------


## Ehsanjs

سلام
برای موبایل کار ها هم چیزی از javaFX سراغ دارید؟

----------


## manvaputra



----------


## manvaputra

اریک کلین از جاوا اف ایکس می گوید:

Getting Started with JavaFX

----------


## manvaputra

سایت آموزش javaFx توسط جیمز ویور یه سری بزنید بد نیست:

http://learnjavafx.typepad.com/

----------


## manvaputra

یه فایل آموزشی 56 صفحه ای در قالب PDF:

A JavaFX™ Script Programming Language Tutorial

----------


## irGeek

سلام 
يك كتاب ساده وسبك براي شروع كار افلاين :
*JavaFX: Developing Rich Internet Applications
*

*ISBN-10:* 013701287X
*Publisher:* Prentice Hall; 1 edition (June 11, 2009
 پي نوشت:بيشتر مناسب تازه كارهاست كه تقريبا چيزي نمدانند.

----------

